# TV Kombi Karte Sat und Kabel?



## jerrymore (7. März 2004)

Gibt es eigentlich Kombi TV Karten für Sat und Kabel?
Wenn ja, welche sind das und könnt ihr mir eine gute empfehlen?

Danke, jerrymore


----------

